# Pain after exercise



## HanBarn (May 4, 2021)

Hi all. I have an older boy 11 in August. He lives with a mad 3yr old border collie.
My gsd also thinks he is that age so runs around like a loon and will not give up when playing fetch 
A few hours later he can hardly move a yelps in pain (back legs/hips) 
Should I stop him enjoying what he does or what do I do??


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

At 11? Have you asked your vet to x-ray his hips and/or spine? Or done an orthopedic evaluation? At 11, I'd want to rule out arthritis, bone cancer, and a bunch of other stuff if I had a dog yelping in pain.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely I would stop him.
My Hans’ drive is way high but his body can’t handle it anymore. I play with them separately. 
Hans gets Old Man Fetch. I throw his ball 3 feet away.
They know no better, it’s up to is to protect them.


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

I agree with Sunflowers. I have an almost 14 year old Chihuahua with arthritis in both her knees and her back. If I let her, she will jump off of my bed over and over again. I don’t let her though as this could be detrimental to her spine. Her vet said NO JUMPING regardless of how effortlessly she does it. She is also on two prescription pain meds for life, which has helped tremendously with her quality of life. Definitely get him checked by a vet if you haven’t already


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

He is definitely overdoing it, keeping up with a 3yo border collie is no joke!!

I don't have multiple dogs...
how would multiple dog owners suggest handling it so that the border collie gets enough exercise and the GSD still gets exercise...but not at that extreme level? Sadly, I might bring them both inside when I feel like the GSD has had enough, then go out alone with the border collie after that...
tough on the GSD! but will save him the afterpain and keep him from injuring himself.


----------

